# New Coopers Fermenter Issues.



## impure (28/2/12)

Hello all,
I recently picked up a new coopers fermenter, the one without the airlock, while it looks great and is clear so you can see the inner workings, I have found that alot of yeast seems to gather in the new style tap, also that once you go to keg it the tap is higher than normal so you have 5 litres still in the fermenter, if you tilt the fermenter to get the last drop you again end up with the settled yeast at the bottom coming out, more so than in an old school fermenter.


Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Rob S (28/2/12)

Yeah same issue. Just above the tap is a slanted ledge where lots of crap sits and once you open the tap all this shit gets sucked out. Bad design flaw.

The last batch I did I stuck a lump of wood under the front (tap side) of the fermenter so most of the trub collected at the rear of the fermenter at an angle. I felt it made it easier to tilt the fermenter forward to get the beer out without disturbing as much trub and it coming through the tap.

Apart from that I'm just getting on with it and it's made some good brews so far so I really don't think it's a big deal. I've stopped using the krausen collar as well as I don't want to open the fermenter at all once it's got it's groove on

Good luck, let me know if you come up with any other ideas for this.

Rob


----------



## Charst (28/2/12)

Just don't use the tap gents. Have a look into Batch priming your beers and as part of that process you siphon your beer onto some boiled water with a calculated amount of sugar into a secondary fermentor and bottle form that. no need to use carb drops or sugar spoonful, means a more even, controllable carbonation, you siphon out all out want and no need to use the sludgee tap


----------



## QldKev (28/2/12)

Throw it in the bin and get a Bunnings fermentor


----------



## adz1179 (28/2/12)

i have one of them also, i find that once you take a few gravity readings it clears it out, i also chill all of mine down to 1-2 deg for a few days (longer for lagers), after cooling for a while everything sticks to the bottom of the fermenter pretty well

you could also try propping the front up slightly during fermentation so there is a bit of a lean to the back, more should drop to the bottom back corner than the front where the tap and ledge


----------



## Bats (8/3/12)

Maybe let Coopers know so that they can make improvements with future designs.

They might even reward you with something by giving them feedback on their products.

Worth a try anyway.


----------



## DudeLazy (8/3/12)

impure said:


> Hello all,
> I recently picked up a new coopers fermenter, the one without the airlock, while it looks great and is clear so you can see the inner workings, I have found that alot of yeast seems to gather in the new style tap, also that once you go to keg it the tap is higher than normal so you have 5 litres still in the fermenter, if you tilt the fermenter to get the last drop you again end up with the settled yeast at the bottom coming out, more so than in an old school fermenter.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?



I got mine on the weekend also the krausen kollar. I am also brewing my first batch. This stuff in the tap is called trub. I was advised to poor a glass and throw that out, but the trub stayed there so I'm not going to worry,


----------

